# What rabbit breed is best on Forage?



## natem (Sep 28, 2013)

Are any particular meat rabbit breeds better at converting forage to meat? I would like to switch my meat rabbits to 100% forage and cut out pellets. Not sure if my NZW will still grow quickly though.


----------



## UnlabeledMama (Sep 29, 2013)

I have NZs and mixes and I feed them about 75% forage and they do well.  They love it.  They might not grow quite as fast, but I think they are healthier.


----------



## secuono (Sep 29, 2013)

Any rabbit!
Just buy from someone who feeds and breeds on the ground and not in a cage. You'll have much better luck that way. 
Adults are picky and lazy eaters, but growers should be eating nearly nonstop. You should be moving the pens several times a day.


----------



## Citylife (Sep 30, 2013)

I always heard horror stories that if you put your rabbits on pasture they will get sick, the runs, bugs, and what not. 
Well after 3 years of raising them, I wanted to see for myself.  I built a rabbit tractor, weaned kits and once they were doing fine ( a few days) I put them out on pasture to grow out for butchering.  I found that they grow slower, they eat very few pellets, need to be moved from 2-4 times daily depending on how old they are and how many are in it.  I have had no sickness or runs..........  just good healthy good eating rabbits.  I have NZW's, CA mixes and American Blues.  All do well on pasture.  Or should I say, my pasture.  Everything in my pasture, fortunately is good for rabbits.


----------

